# Milton Keynes, New Coffee Shop called Fourth & Fifth.



## Oaky (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi

I visited this coffee shop for the first time on 18 Nov. Staff where friendly and helpful. The person who served me explained that they had been open for just six weeks. I spotted a La Marzocco being used.

I ordered a flat white (made with full-fat milk







and Avo on toast with a poached egg.

All tasted great and I recommend you visit.

The only thing I would suggest could be changed might be to hang some long curtains in the corners by the glass windows and install a few acoustic absorbing pads on the ceiling to reduce the background noise.

You can park right outside the door for less than one pound per hour. (Purple Parking Zone)

Address, 280 Witan Gate West. MK9 1EJ


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Oaky said:


> Hi
> 
> I visited this coffee shop for the first time on 18 Nov. Staff where friendly and helpful. The person who served me explained that they had been open for just six weeks. I spotted a La Marzocco being used.
> 
> ...


What roaster are they using.


----------



## Oaky (Jan 9, 2013)

I could not see from where I was standing by the till. No brand of beans being promoted.


----------

